# Spearing bass threw the ice



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Is this legal on a private pond, one owner. No inlets outlets.

I am pretty sure any method and any time of the year is ok for harvest of any fish you please out of a body of water fitting this description.

Just checking


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Yeah if its privately owned.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Thats what I think too, what do you say @dead short @Walleye5-0


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

I would call the DNR they will set you straight, good or bad.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

on a call said:


> I would call the DNR they will set you straight, good or bad.


I'll wait for results here for the time being, not really that concerned with it.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

on a call said:


> I would call the DNR they will set you straight, good or bad.


I'll wait for results here for the time being, not really that concerned with it.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

If it's your private lake there's no limit or restrictions on what you take. You could keep a 100 5" bass if you want or any amount of any kind of fish. Your lake you have zero restrictions on what you take.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

i would think if the pond/lake was made by a spring on your land,,, n u stocked it, there your fish to do as u please


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

LOL your pond your fish...stab em if ya want to. :lol:


----------



## Walleye5-0 (Feb 15, 2019)

mjh4 said:


> If it's your private lake there's no limit or restrictions on what you take. You could keep a 100 5" bass if you want or any amount of any kind of fish. Your lake you have zero restrictions on what you take.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


This is correct. Also no fishing license necessary.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Careful! Several rogue DNR agents are
out of control in a situation on Winans Pond.
"We refuse to recognize a Court case that is 100 years old" (1/21/21) Apparently, they have never heard of "Stare Decisis"
Proper legal actions against them are in preparation.

https://casetext.com/case/pleasant-lake-hills-corp-v-eppinger


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

I told the story before about DNR checking for licenses and fish limits on a private pond. Showed DNR our licenses and then dumped 50 bluegills on the ice from a 5 gallon bucket. DNR then had the nerve to say how does he know who caught what fish and how many. I proceeded to sort through the pile of fish and as I separated them I would say "I caught this 1 and I caught this 1 and I caught this 1" until I reached 25 fish and then started laughing at the DNR Officers and told him to find a public lake and called him Barney Fife...lol


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

jd4223 said:


> I told the story before about DNR checking for licenses and fish limits on a private pond. Showed DNR our licenses and then dumped 50 bluegills on the ice from a 5 gallon bucket. DNR then had the nerve to say how does he know who caught what fish and how many. I proceeded to sort through the pile of fish and as I separated them I would say "I caught this 1 and I caught this 1 and I caught this 1" until I reached 25 fish and then started laughing at the DNR Officers and told him to find a public lake and called him Barney Fife...lol


You should of filed a trespass complaint on them.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

METTLEFISH said:


> You should of filed a trespass complaint on them.


DNR(some) believe they are exempt from trespass,especially the younger new officers. They try to cite the "Open Fields"doctrine thinking it applies in every private property interaction.Same thing when they do their illegal searches. I have to correct them at times since I used to be a Detroit cop for 25 years explaining the meaning of probable cause.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Had a DNR Officer try to search my vehicle after following me onto my property. I asked him what was his reason for the search...he told me since I was wearing an orange snowmobile suit which could be worn while firearm hunting that was his probable cause...lol Won't go into the details about him having male genitalia I could presume him to be yada yada yada.Needless to say there was no search of my vehicle.


----------

